# So....I went and done it!



## Fresh2Salt

Pulled the trigger on the Little Guy [email protected]

We used it this past weekend and loved it. No more tent camping for me unless it's absolutely necessary. Still have a few bugs to work out on my end. Lack of experience...


----------



## BullyARed

Very nice little camper!


----------



## sotexhookset

Definitely beats the chit out of a tent and definitely doesn't need a one ton diesel to pull it. Congratulations.


----------



## ibtbone

cool purchase!

congrats


----------



## RLwhaler

Now, that's pretty cool!


----------



## peckerwood

That looks like a bunch of fun. Congrats.


----------



## catndahats

Congrats! You'll love it. Be prepared for lots of curious visitors.


----------



## rglide09

Sweet!


----------



## Fresh2Salt

catndahats said:


> Congrats! You'll love it. Be prepared for lots of curious visitors.


Already getting lots of comments and inquiries. Amazing on how there were not on my radar and now I'm in love.

Gonna do a 2 week trip with the wife in July.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Awesome lil camper, how are you liking it??


----------



## Reel Time

Great size!


----------



## ROBOWADER

what model did you get?


----------



## Fresh2Salt

ROBOWADER said:


> what model did you get?


Got the 2015 [email protected] Max. The "max" part is the TV, fridge and A/C.

Wife and I took it to Colorado for two weeks and it performed like a champ. Got a little cold some nights. We had a little ceramic heater that warmed it up enough.


----------



## huntfish2011

Nice! Awesome set up!


----------



## sea hunt 202

very polished I like that set up


----------

